# Vizsla in her first heat... I think?



## developingme (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all,
My girl is 14 months old and has just started her first season. She had some bloody discharge on Tuesday, and then nothing until consistent bleeding on Saturday and Sunday. Monday and today (Tuesday) the bleeding has slowed down but is still pinkish/yellow. We haven't seen much swelling though?! Above her vulva is slightly puffy but nothing like the baboon bum we read about! Does this sound normal for a season? She's keeping herself quite clean and is whipping round very quickly if anyone goes near her bits! 
She's our first girlie so just want to make sure we're on the right page with her! Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heats can vary between females.
Some bleed heavier, or can have more swelling. Some take longer for the swelling, to go back to normal. 
What your describing sounds like a normal heat cycle.


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi! Our V is 9 months and she is on heat!!! We are shocked, all though we knew it was possible. 

She was very moody and generally neurotic for a week and then we noticed discharge and swelling, also some humping! We are going away for a night, poor doggy sitter! 

Did you use dog diapers? Are they helpful? Our girl is free in the house 2 days a week!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Amazon, and Chewy have some washable female diapers. 
Some dogs keep themself pretty clean, and you can get by with covering your furniture.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We bought a 3 pack of diapers off Amazon and they worked great. She didnt mind wearing them and I didn't need to worry about potential mess. I bought cheap pads that I cut the wings off and put them inside to get longer wear out of the diaper before washing. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

